# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENTA DE LÚCUMA (FRUTA Y HARINA) HUANTA - AYACUCHO - PERÚ

## gzuck

*Soy  mayor productor de lúcuma en la provincia de Huanta departamento de Ayacucho. A las personas interesadas ofresco una    muestra del producto, sin compromiso alguno. Vea UD la calidad que  produsco. Atiendo a sus nececidades y requerimientos. La entrega es en fruta o en harina. 
 Email: gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com
 Teléfono: (511) 991791277 - (511) 4830394 
 Stock: Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4082400&type=3 *    Temas similares: Vendo Harina de Lúcuma El cultivo de lucuma - fruta bandera del peru !!! VENDO TARA EN FRUTA O EN HARINA Busco Envase y embalaje para Harina de lucuma Vendo lúcuma (harina o pulpa)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Soy  mayor productor de lúcuma en la provincia de Huanta departamento de Ayacucho. A las personas interesadas ofresco una    muestra del producto, sin compromiso alguno. Vea UD la calidad que  produsco. Atiendo a sus nececidades y requerimientos. La entrega es en fruta o en harina. 
>  Email: gzuck_avargas@hotmail.com
>  Teléfono: (511) 991791277 - (511) 4830394 
>  Stock: Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...4082400&type=3 *

 Me interesa poder contar con tu producción de lúcuma o harina de lúcuma para cuando se me presenten oportunidades, así que te anoto como una posibilidad para todo lo que tenga que ver con lúcuma. 
¿Has exporado alguna vez tu harina de lúcuma? 
Estamos en contacto. 
Gracias por la información y saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado gzuck: 
Podrías cotizarme por favor 5 y 10 TN de lúcuma para pulpa puesta en Lima. El único requisito es que no sean lúcumas muy pequeñas para poder procesarlas. 
Espero tu respuesta por favor, para poder hacer una cotización también. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## jorgepower

hola amigo, deseo saber cual es el calibre de tu lucuma y el precio por tonelada (en chacra, en Lima) ? Necesito caracteristicas , ficha tecnica para exportacion . www.powerfoodperu.com    tlf 01-5217312  /// 993472978

----------

